# Saturday with the M...(photos)



## bauerman (Mar 2, 2014)

Took the M (and my three boys) out for a fun Saturday around the town. I found the camera to work very well for most applications I found myself in yesterday. 

I even got some crisp shots using Servo mode and continuous shooting - the ones where by younger boys are hanging from the slider bar...

These are all with the 22mm f/2:






















This photo below was a moving subject in servo mode:


----------



## bholliman (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice shots! Looks like a fun day with the boys. The M is a really nice compact camera for days like this.


----------



## bauerman (Mar 21, 2014)

bholliman said:


> Nice shots! Looks like a fun day with the boys. The M is a really nice compact camera for days like this.



Thank you Sir. The M is perfect for days like this - where I probably would not have lugged my DSLR into any of these places...


----------



## bholliman (Mar 21, 2014)

bauerman said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots! Looks like a fun day with the boys. The M is a really nice compact camera for days like this.
> ...



I use my EOS-M for outings with one or both of my sons as well and it's the perfect size. Our youngest boy is still a toddler who needs to be carried at times, so a DSLR around my neck is often in the way.


----------



## bauerman (Mar 21, 2014)

bholliman said:


> bauerman said:
> 
> 
> > bholliman said:
> ...



I lugged a DSLR and a large camera bag with multiple lenses around Mount Rushmore on a family vacation two years ago and said "no more" after that. I can now take the M and all three native lenses with me in a bag that would only hold the body of a DSLR.


----------



## Sanaraken (Mar 25, 2014)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------

